# Billing Question Please Offer Advice



## cthompson1446 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am doing a billing internship for an  outpatient rehabilitatation clinic. We also do community based care in  the public schools and patients homes from time to time. I want to make sure that these CPT code and modifier combinations are acceptable for the same patient on the same date of service.   97003 and modifier GO, 97110- GO-59, and 97112-GO-59? Any assistace would be a great help!


----------

